# Which course to Enrol ? (Aus PR with overseas degee)



## ajayjangid1981 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

*Background:*
- I took Aus PR for me and my wife last year. (She did not give IELTS to get PR)
- She has done *Masters in Botany* (Specialization: Seed Pathology) and *Bachelor of Education* from India. 
- She has total of 2 years of Teaching Experience in India.

*Requirement:*
We are moving to Australia in next few months and 
- She wants to find out a Graduate/Post Graduate/Bridging course in the field of Teaching (Education) so that she becomes eligible to teach in Australia.
- She is also open for other courses suitable & relevant to her.

*Queries:*
Q1 - Would she be required to give IELTS (Academics) exam ?
Q2 - Which course should she opt for ? - Graduate/Post Graduate/Bridging
Q3 - How to Find and Enrol for such courses ?
Q4 - Is there any government agency available in Aus which helps students to find out courses & provide education loan ?
Q5 - Is there any consultancy that might help us ?

Please give in your valuable inputs.

Cheers,
AJ


----------

